# where can i download Autocad 2010 Products ?



## sudha1919 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

AM mechanical student from india, am planning to learn autocad, in my institute all system configured with autocad 2008, but i want to know about autocad 201, plz suggest me where can i download autocad products ?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What?? Don't want to spend $3995.00 for a valid copy?? 

I did find this link but have not researched the options.....as a student you may be able to take advantage of the author's student program.

http://students.autodesk.com/



> Free products are subject to the terms and conditions of the end-user license agreement that accompanies download of the software. The products, programs and other information contained on this page may not be available in all geographies.


----------

